# Aberdeen Power Plant?



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if the Aberdeen Power Plant is up and running and dispersing Hot Water into the river?
I came down last year and it was shut down due to some EPA hearing.
I am driving a long way and I have no way to tell.
Thanks Guys!


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone on here no about this?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I was there for a catfish tourney two weeks ago, ther eis always some hot water at the discharge and the shiners and 2" shad were there at the mouth pretty thick, 7-8 bass boaters all trying for hybrids with minimal luck but we castnetted a few smaller guys (1-2 lbs) As always, its hit or miss......thats why i seldom make the 2.5 hr drive to go there anymore. 

Salmonid


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

I used to fish there frequently throughout the fall and there was always hot water. Heard EPA issue shut them down last year.Is this why


----------

